# A link for internet junkies



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It's self-explanatory. www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you Greg!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Funny, Greg.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I love you, too!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll e-mail this link to a middle school media specialist who deals with kids on the net at school all day. She'll find a way to use it!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Alright Greg !! thank you.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Mezza, tell her to change the home page on all the computers to that address!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I sent this to my "techy" person at work. His reply was:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank yo Greg!


Svadhisthana


----------

